# Atheist redemption?



## Artfuldodger (Aug 7, 2015)

Have any of you Atheist ever got to a point in your life that you felt a need for redemption?
I understand you aren't seeking forgiveness or redemption from God but have you reached a point in your life where you try to redeem yourself?

I'm not saying that you have been this really evil person but have you reached a point in your life where you try to live a more righteous life?

Have you reached a point, say in your mid-life, where you realize some of your trespasses, etc.? You suddenly find a need to help more strangers and offer more love to your fellow man. 

Just to become a better person for yourself, not to prove your self worth to God or fellow man, just to yourself. Maybe even become a more spiritual person.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 7, 2015)

I haven't. I have always liked myself. 
The spiritual side comes out when I am in nature for the most part. Could be on a motorcycle, a boat, or a deer stand.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2015)

> Have you reached a point, say in your mid-life, where you realize some of your trespasses, etc.?


Yes.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 7, 2015)

660griz said:


> I haven't. I have always liked myself.
> The spiritual side comes out when I am in nature for the most part. Could be on a motorcycle, a boat, or a deer stand.



Maybe your are not old enough to reflect back. It might hit people at different ages. You suddenly wonder how you'll be remembered and the bad things you have done.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 7, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Maybe your are not old enough to reflect back. It might hit people at different ages. You suddenly wonder how you'll be remembered and the bad things you have done.



May be. How old do you have to be? I am 53.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2015)

660griz said:


> May be. How old do you have to be? I am 53.


At this point you are getting too old to remember anything bad you did anyway 
I just turned 54


----------



## 660griz (Aug 7, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> At this point you are getting too old to remember anything bad you did anyway
> I just turned 54



Plus, some weekends I kill the weak braincells that focus on the negative.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 7, 2015)

I would think some people have lived pretty good lives and/or just don't dwell on things like this.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2015)

660griz said:


> Plus, some weekends I kill the weak braincells that focus on the negative.


I used to do that on a daily basis 
Of course, thats why although I just turned 54 Ive been automatically getting the senior citizen discount at resteraunts and stores for several years.
So I guess it has its advantages.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 7, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> I used to do that on a daily basis
> Of course, thats why although I just turned 54 Ive been automatically getting the senior citizen discount at resteraunts and stores for several years.
> So I guess it has its advantages.



See! That's the way to put a positive spin on it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 7, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Have any of you Atheist ever got to a point in your life that you felt a need for redemption?
> I understand you aren't seeking forgiveness or redemption from God but have you reached a point in your life where you try to redeem yourself?
> 
> I'm not saying that you have been this really evil person but have you reached a point in your life where you try to live a more righteous life?
> ...



Yeah.  That was today over yesterday and tomorrow over today. But improving myself isn't a spiritual (likely not in the way you suggest at the end) venture for me. 

It's about making the ripples I broadcast into the world tomorrow better than the ones I put out today, because I don't subscribe to the idea of a soul.


----------

